# How many potatoes can I take?



## japanilainen

Hei!

Hope you had a good itsenäisyyspäivä and the president pair's "linnan juhlat" 

I have a short question today: When I go to a lunch restaurant, I can choose uuniperuna as a menu, and I can pick them up myself. But I am not sure if I can take two of them.

What can I say when I want to ask them how many potatoes I can take?

"Kuinka monta uuniperunaa minä otan?"?

And what can I say, "Can I take two of the oven potatoes?"

"Saanko kaksi perunaa?"?

Thank you so much


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Saanko kaksi perunaa? _is fine, but it implies that someone gives the potatoes to you. If it's self-service, you could say: _Voinko ottaa kaksi perunaa?_

GOM


----------



## JukkaT

> What can I say when I want to ask them how many potatoes I can take?
> 
> "Kuinka monta uuniperunaa minä otan?"?


 
"Kuinka monta (uuni)perunaa (minä) voin ottaa?"


----------



## japanilainen

Kiitos vastauksesta


----------



## sakvaka

I would say _Monta(ko) perunaa saa ottaa?_ and thereby take the full advantage of impersonal forms.


----------

